

Ask HN: How to get with a startup early stage - KG1

My question is pretty simple I am looking to get involved with a very early stage startup. I want to help out and learn to build something with a team of people. I am currently am in Upstate NY and looking to move to Palo Alto area, so I have a better chance of meeting like minded people. I don&#x27;t have any programing experience I just want to make a change in my life. Currently 27 college grad with Bachelors in Business working part time at a retail job I hate and freelance as an assitant to a manager for musician. I still live at home and I am looking to make a change in my life. I am pretty much self taught everything I do graphic design, marketing, currently learning UI UX design so I have some tech skills to bring to table. If anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it.
======
calcsam
[http://www.quora.com/How-do-I-find-non-technical-job-
opportu...](http://www.quora.com/How-do-I-find-non-technical-job-
opportunities-at-a-startup-that-is-pre-series-A/answer/Michael-Wolfe)

------
sova
Coding is pretty easy to learn for the intelligent and is really just a matter
of learning the specifics of a language. You're doing a smart thing to start
learning UI/UX but I would really recommend just getting a few blank notebooks
and drawing things out. If you have any ideas for sites or services that would
be useful, you can draw them screen-by-screen and see where that leads. Even
if you have no coding experience, if people see that you are passionate about
it they will be happy to help you. Offer to buy people a coffee and sit and
chat with them about it. You can learn a lot watching how other people
approach their problems and how they creatively think about things.

In terms of programming languages, you'll at least want to know how to use
javascript html and css to manipulate things in a browser. That stuff is not
too hard to pick up (google be your guide) and will open up the door of
potential in making user interfaces and mockups.

If you want to get with a startup, I suppose you could move to Palo Alto, but
an "early stage startup" is really "that guy with his awesome idea and his
friend who is helping him code it." So you should plant some seeds by helping
people find good friends to work with. Resulting fruit can come indirectly and
in a variety of shapes/configurations so don't be too picky on the form it
takes.

Above all, the key to contentment and succeeding in any field is to rejoice in
your small attainments and progresses. If you draw a cool design down today or
think of a fun logo, be happy you did. If you helped someone with their job
interview, rejoice. If you were able to hook someone up in a helpful way, even
with just a kind word, or show them a new approach to a problem, be happy that
you did so.

Develop the habit of learning enough so you can start to play around with it
yourself for a while. It's like sculpting or playing chess. You could read
books all day but until you sit down to do it, the process won't _really_ sink
in. I saw a nice image earlier about 'how to design in increments' ... you
can't start with 1 wheel and then 4 wheels and then immediately have a car.
You start with a skateboard, you go to a scooter, then a bicycle, then a
motorcycle, and then a car. Each step is useful in its own way, and I think it
helps illustrate how one should go about learning new "tech" i.e. coding
skills: learn enough to tinker around on your own for a while/as long as
possible, and then learn more.

Nobody was born speaking perfect English, Shakespeare had to learn everything
he was capable of. It all takes practice but with dedicated, happy effort
(Quality practice, not quantity), you can make huge strides quickly.

Most startup people really want someone to share their idea with, at least
someone who _believes_ in their idea. Providing this validation is super
important, and I think you'll find that if you encourage people in their
pursuits, you will experience great rewards just as a matter of life.

